# Schwinn Sprint



## Tim s (Sep 6, 2021)

I just started working on this 1975 Sprint. The opaque red paint is in overall very good condition. I have compounded some sections of the frame with good results but still a lot to go. The curved seat tube bikes are somewhat rare and this color usually turns out nice after compound, polish and wax. Might throw on some whitewalls for good looks even though they came with gum walls. Some surface rust on the rims but Mothers Mag & Aluminum polish and fine steel wool do the trick nicely. Tim


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 6, 2021)

I have never seen or paid any attention to where the kickstand is mounted on these!


----------



## Tim s (Sep 6, 2021)

Different isn’t it ( kickstand local).


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 6, 2021)

Tim s said:


> Different isn’t it ( kickstand local).




Piggyback.  😃


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 7, 2021)

Hey Tim

    Here's what it looks like with whitewalls.  Love them on this color!  Oh wait I love them on any color!!!!!!!  Finding the correct Matex saddle can be tough.

  Funny  I just bought a Opaque Red Sports Tourer from my buddy Jim Beercans yesterday.   It also should turn out nice.  Still has the TA decals on the crank arms, those never lasted.


----------



## REC (Sep 7, 2021)

Love the Sprint!! I also have a red one (have had three red ones! 


REC


----------



## sworley (Sep 7, 2021)

Neat! I've always liked those short coupler frames but never had a Schwinn Sprint or Paramount SC yet. A blue one popped up cheap about an hour and a half away a few years ago but I passed. Maybe someday...

I'm a big fan of short wheelbase bikes and how they handle. Here's my 2016 Surly Karate Monkey 29er and it also uses the same design to shorten the wheelbase. It's a GREAT riding bicycle.


----------



## Tim s (Sep 9, 2021)

All great looking bikes. Schwinnbikebobb, those whitewalls really set it off, hopefully they are still available. Tim


----------



## Tim s (Sep 11, 2021)

Making some progress.


----------



## Tim s (Oct 3, 2021)

More progress on the Sprint. Tim


----------



## RustyHornet (Oct 5, 2021)

So someone told me the purpose of these was to move the seat further back, but looking at the pic, it appears to actually move the rear wheel forward? What is the wheelbase distance as opposed to a traditional frame? 

Forgive me, as I’m just trying to learn!


----------



## Tim s (Oct 20, 2021)

RustyHornet, the wheelbase is 42 inches. Tim


----------



## Tim s (Oct 24, 2021)

I finished the Sprint today and just for color comparison brought out the flamboyant red 75 sprint next to the opaque red 74 one. Tim


----------

